# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Pagamento in ritardo Tassa di Concessione Governativa sui cellulari aziendali???????

## mamachan

Buongiorno,
è arrivata qualche giorno fa una cartella dall' Agenzia delle Entrate con una sanzione di € 92,95 + interessi (€ 1,99) per un presunto ritardo nel pagamento della Tassa di Concessione Governativa relativa a cellulari aziendali su una fattura Fastweb. 
In sintesi:
1) Fastweb emette una fattura di € 1800,00 circa (fisso + mobile bimestrale) completamente errata nell'applicazione dei canoni mensili, rispetto a quanto contrattualmente stabilito
2) facciamo notare il fatto a Fastweb (INVANO), e paghiamo NEI TERMINI € 1400,00 in acconto di detta fattura.
3) Versiamo il saldo (€ 400,00) a distanza di alcuni mesi visto il rifiuto da parte della Fastweb a riconoscere quanto contrattualizzato (sconto del 50% sui canoni mensili per i primi  6 mesi). (Inutile aggiungere che abbiamo dato disdetta).
4) Fastweb probabilmente (molto scorrettamente aggiungerei) non versa subito per nostro conto la TTCCGG ammontante a € 309,84, ma la considera nei 400,00 € pagati successivamente.
4) Ovvio che la somma da noi trattenuta NULLA C'ENTRAVA con la TTCCGG, ma era stata trattenuta per errata fatturazione dei canoni mensili. 
Perchè l' Agenzia delle Entrate si rivolge a me ditta?
La Fastweb in ogni caso non dovrebbe fungere da "sostituto d'imposta"? Oltretutto "l'iniziativa" è una pura invenzione Fastweb.
Secondo voi conviene fare ricorso? 
Vi ringrazio

----------


## fabioalessandro

beh per cento euro è un bel dilemma
hai fatto un salto in ade?
io comincerei con una autotutela

----------


## mamachan

> beh per cento euro è un bel dilemma
> hai fatto un salto in ade?
> io comincerei con una autotutela

  Ho appuntamento all' ADE mercoledi 24/10/12.
Poi vi aggiornerò. 
Per quanto riguarda l'autotulela però mi sembra che questa non interrompa nessun termine, vero?
Non vorrei rischiare di "fare tardi" . 
Per ora grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

sicuramente l'autotutela non interrompe i termini
quindi presenti l'autotutela di annullamento
e ti tieni pronto per il ricorso

----------


## luca1981

> Buongiorno,
> è arrivata qualche giorno fa una cartella dall' Agenzia delle Entrate con una sanzione di  92,95 + interessi ( 1,99) per un presunto ritardo nel pagamento della Tassa di Concessione Governativa relativa a cellulari aziendali su una fattura Fastweb. 
> In sintesi:
> 1) Fastweb emette una fattura di  1800,00 circa (fisso + mobile bimestrale) completamente errata nell'applicazione dei canoni mensili, rispetto a quanto contrattualmente stabilito
> 2) facciamo notare il fatto a Fastweb (INVANO), e paghiamo NEI TERMINI  1400,00 in acconto di detta fattura.
> 3) Versiamo il saldo ( 400,00) a distanza di alcuni mesi visto il rifiuto da parte della Fastweb a riconoscere quanto contrattualizzato (sconto del 50% sui canoni mensili per i primi  6 mesi). (Inutile aggiungere che abbiamo dato disdetta).
> 4) Fastweb probabilmente (molto scorrettamente aggiungerei) non versa subito per nostro conto la TTCCGG ammontante a  309,84, ma la considera nei 400,00  pagati successivamente.
> 4) Ovvio che la somma da noi trattenuta NULLA C'ENTRAVA con la TTCCGG, ma era stata trattenuta per errata fatturazione dei canoni mensili. 
> Perchè l' Agenzia delle Entrate si rivolge a me ditta?
> ...

  novità in merito??
ho ricevuto anch'io la sanzione....

----------


## s.antonelli

> novità in merito??
> ho ricevuto anch'io la sanzione....

  Quando è capitato a me mi sono presentata all'AdE con fax e raccomandate di protesta al gestore telefonico in cui rilevavo il non rispetto del contratto, dimostrando quindi il motivo del ritardato o parziale pagamento e mi hanno sempre annullato l'avviso.

----------

